# Changing Over Tank From Rbp To Community



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i have a 120 gallon with 6 rbp well had 6 that was before they all spawned n then ate each other ive just had one of the last 2 get eaten so im down to 1 rbp now, i am going to just get rid of the 1 left and switch to do a community tank with rope fish and some neon tetra couple others. I wAs wondering when i get rid of my rbp and switch over to community do i have to completely empty out my tank and filters clean everything lose all my good bio in my cannister or can i just do like a 60% waTEr change and good gravel cleaning ? i really dont wanna have to cycle my tank over again


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

need help please


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey sorry ive been away. im thinking this might be too little too late since its been awhile since you posted but the answer is NO.
you dont have to start fresh. in fact, its a great thing that you already had fish in the the water as the bacteria bed and water parameters are now in line (assuming you kept up with water changes). just do a simple water change (maybe 50%) and the new fish can go right in.

there are a few fish in the hobby that really require specific water conditions, but the ones you mentioned will do just fine.

again, sorry for the late response.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

no worries man thanks for getting back to me anyways. i ended up doing it befofe you got back but basically did what you said thanks again man


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

anytime man. you know if youre ever not getting a response feel free to PM me if you want.


----------

